# miserable



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Now that Xmas is over I can say my new girl well well over a year now no longer does it for me.She is a awesome girl and has put up with my bs but I feel we just aren't on the same page anymore.We live together and are both tied Into the lease but once I'm done I want her to never find nor run into me again because from past experience these hoe's do whatever to try keep me(stalk, fake forum accounts etc)I have 3 months left on my lease but everyday I become more depressed with her.She was totally cool 75% of the relationship about juice her x ran plenty of cycles and she was all for it.Well fast forward to now and  we been together since July2014 she let her self go gained about 20 lbs never goes to the gym anymore.Tells me the juice is my problem even tho I stayed on trt for almost 10 months.So my distance I been showing her because I'm not happy is a as fault  I'm broke after a good Xmas for my son and her and rent in a few days. I try and motivate her to come lift and she always to tired.I don'thave kids with her thank god but when I tell her how I feel she cries and  says how much she loves me which is true  and I feel bad.I can safely say I love her but I'm no lo her in love with her.What would you do?


----------



## BadGas (Dec 26, 2014)

Ouch man.. that sucks. It certainly doesn't help when they point the finger in your direction, for what is clearly not your fault. We've all heard it so many times, the uneducated blanket statement declaring the "juice" as the culprit of the relationship. In fact, the "juice" probably was an intrigal part of your life when you guys met and fell in love. The fact that you mostly just ran TRT makes it even more ridiculous to blame the "juice". Sounds like her confidence has taken a hit. She must know it's over.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry bro, you're in a bad spot, just be glad you're not married to her. Sometimes you find out the person you're with isn't for you anymore. You find negs far outweigh the pros, you see the effort not being there anymore from either side.
You're are 1 step ahead tho, you know it takes 50/50 in a relationship. You know you'll be unhappy if you stayed with her. 

You're not buried to the woman, if you want out by all means extricate yourself from a long life of misery.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes her confidence is at s all time low she even blames the weight gain on me but late at night when I'm eating almonds in bed and she eating ice cream I'm like so its my fault lol.Unfortunately I have to save some money up and have a escape plan because if I told her I think it could turn ugly.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 26, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Yes her confidence is at s all time low she even blames the weight gain on me but late at night when I'm eating almonds in bed and she eating ice cream I'm like so its my fault lol.Unfortunately I have to save some money up and have a escape plan because if I told her I think it could turn ugly.



Yeah, be careful, and do this maturely. There's a lot to the old saying, " Hell hath no furry as a woman scorned"

Good luck bro, here's to starting the new year over.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 26, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Yes her confidence is at s all time low she even blames the weight gain on me but late at night when I'm eating almonds in bed and she eating ice cream I'm like so its my fault lol.Unfortunately I have to save some money up and have a escape plan because if I told her I think it could turn ugly.



Your right bro.. it would only add more dramatic scenes, to the last chapter of the story. Not worth it. Best advice is always say less or some times it's better to say nothing. 
The last year my ex-wife and I lived together, I was just not physically attracted to her anymore. We barely banged. It was totally because of me. One day we got into a blow out argument and she brought it up and hit me square in the face with it. Smartly, it was the only time in our 5 year relationship that she was a total cunt. She knew it was the only way to get to the truth. Emotions got the best of me and I caved. I told her I was not attracted to her.. We're done. I still consider myself the winner of "the biggest jerk on planet earth award".. to this day. 

Don't let this happen to you brother... Women are cunning and when they're hurting and the protective instincts kick in, you'd be better of fighting over food with a grizzly bear. 

Again, some things are just better, if left unsaid.. Think big picture man..


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Your right bro.. it would only add more dramatic scenes, to the last chapter of the story. Not worth it. Best advice is always say less or some times it's better to say nothing.
> The last year my ex-wife and I lived together, I was just not physically attracted to her anymore. We barely banged. It was totally because of me. One day we got into a blow out argument and she brought it up and hit me square in the face with it. Smartly, it was the only time in our 5 year relationship that she was a total cunt. She knew it was the only way to get to the truth. Emotions got the best of me and I caved. I told her I was not attracted to her.. We're done. I still consider myself the winner of "the biggest jerk on planet earth award".. to this day.
> 
> Don't let this happen to you brother... Women are cunning and when they're hurting and the protective instincts kick in, you'd be better of fighting over food with a grizzly bear.
> ...


I know the feeling I want to just tell her how I really feel about her but like you said its always turns sour this route.Some women even turn malicious from personal experience.I will just remove my gear first then tell her its not working out anymore after I find a place.Toast to the new year.Thanks for the advice bros.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I know the feeling I want to just tell her how I really feel about her but like you said its always turns sour this route.Some women even turn malicious from personal experience.I will just remove my gear first then tell her its not working out anymore after I find a place.Toast to the new year.Thanks for the advice bros.



Be prepared for backlash, she's already blaming you for her issues it can and will only get worse. 

Just admit it bro. You're not cut out for heterosexual relationships.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 26, 2014)

geez


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Be prepared for backlash, she's already blaming you for her issues it can and will only get worse.
> 
> Just admit it bro. You're not cut out for heterosexual relationships.


Lol probably so


----------



## bigchaser (Dec 27, 2014)

You sound like you already have a plan.  I can only say Follow thru.  No matter how sweet she seems because she this you are out there.  Follow thru.  Get 110% ready to roll.  Then if she turns it around your ready to leave if you want to or if she buys the bogo on bryers ice cream you can bounce.


----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> geez


This.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Dec 27, 2014)

You may be able to negotiate an earlier release from your lease if you convince your landlord that you're truly broke and may not be able to make future rent payments.  Then they have to go through eviction procedures, losing lots of money in the process depending on where you live (can take months or years in some jurisdictions).  Anyway, I'd try to get out of that situation with the shared living and g/f as soon as possible.  It's unfair to both of you to drag it out.

Be careful about guilt.  It's a common tool used by both parties but far more often by women against men since they're naturally better at it and our society also has done a good job of convincing men that we're to blame for nearly all relationship problems.  It's mostly a pile of steaming horseshit once you begin scooping through it.  If you aren't attracted to her anymore whether due to falling out of love or simply because she's fat now, that's just the way it is.  How are you going to force yourself to feel the way you did before?  Self-brainwashing?  Electroshock therapy?  The situation has changed, you both have to deal with it.  If her own feelings had changed she'd be dumping you asap or just cheating on you behind your back to fulfill her lust needs.  Men and women really aren't as different as we've been indoctrinated into believing.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 27, 2014)

Just throwing this out there, but have you tired the buttsecks?


----------



## nev (Dec 27, 2014)

Posting her nudes could be therapeutic.


----------



## Linuxian (Dec 28, 2014)

I swear, I'm in the same situation right now. Except it's money, not juice. Get all your gear (anything illegal)  out of the house before you do anything. When she turns from tears to crazy, she'll do anything to strike back at you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is a sad but true reality of life. The only person you can change is yourself. If you can't change yourself to accept her (and her bullshit) then boogie. Don't think you can change her. You can influence her but she has to what to change for her. She wont change for you.and if she does its bullshit acting and will hold it over your head


----------



## nev (Dec 28, 2014)

I think a mod needs to move this to the clomid forum.


----------



## johnny66 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey man i know how you feel
My wife of 20 years enjoyed everything i enjoyed, like cycling working out. Now shes overweight , dits on couch and watches chopped and other shit i try to motivate her , no interest. 
From experience be careful, they do anything to real u in and put a ring on it.
Love my wife and kids, but am banging other bitches to keep my head straight



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2014)

nev said:


> I think a mod needs to move this to the clomid forum.




about to move it to the womens section now..good call


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2014)

QUOTE=SheriV;3331294]about to move it to the womens section now..good call[/QUOTE]

Female on male abuse is real sheriv ask Dr phil


----------



## SheriV (Dec 31, 2014)

You should probably just guy her in the bathtub and dispose of her bodily parts in various trash bags in industrial dumpsters that don't have security cameras.

Make sure you use a thick enough poly around the tub


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 31, 2014)

So without reading anything but this last post and ouch


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> You should probably just guy her in the bathtub and dispose of her bodily parts in various trash bags in industrial dumpsters that don't have security cameras.
> 
> Make sure you use a thick enough poly around the tub



Spoken like a true expert and from experience, huh Sheri? lol


----------



## chocolatemalt (Dec 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> You should probably just guy her in the bathtub and dispose of her bodily parts in various trash bags in industrial dumpsters that don't have security cameras.
> 
> Make sure you use a thick enough poly around the tub



Or just fill the tub with lye or something and let the resulting sludge drain out.  Worked really well on Breaking Bad anyway.


----------



## johnny66 (Dec 31, 2014)

No woman is worth killing. There like fish, throw her back in
Might get better or WORSE!!!! Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nev (Jan 1, 2015)

SheriV said:


> You should probably just guy her in the bathtub and dispose of her bodily parts in various trash bags in industrial dumpsters that don't have security cameras.
> 
> Make sure you use a thick enough poly around the tub



Ripping my shit off...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2015)

nev said:


> Ripping my shit off...


O pls...you ripped that shit off yourself and had to explain it to me...it just happened to make an impression at the time. I was pretty sure I was gonna  get gutted :/


----------



## sneedham (Jan 1, 2015)

Take the high road for as long as you can then get the hell out with a good escape plan.... Just be glad you are not married.... I am getting a lawyer to figure my shit out......


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm out 1/31 I'm telling the landlord breaking the lease telling him to kiss my asshe can keep my deposit and I'm going to just leave and never look back. 2015 is about me.I'm done with relationships.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> I'm out 1/31 I'm telling the landlord breaking the lease telling him to kiss my asshe can keep my deposit and I'm going to just leave and never look back. 2015 is about me.I'm done with relationships with females.



Fixed


----------



## BadGas (Jan 2, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Be prepared for backlash, she's already blaming you for her issues it can and will only get worse. Just admit it bro. You're not cut out for heterosexual relationships.



WTF


----------



## BadGas (Jan 2, 2015)

sneedham said:


> Take the high road for as long as you can then get the hell out with a good escape plan.... Just be glad you are not married.... I am getting a lawyer to figure my shit out......



Bro..make sure all your money is in the right place.. Like not in Joint accounts, because it's not considered stealing when she takes the $25,000 in your savings accounts  and highers a better attorney with it..


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2015)

If you cant think of a good strategy, the best thing to do is Just make her leave YOU. Youre not married to her, she cant take whats yours. Just blaitantly start cheating on her, come home whenever, leave condom wrappers in your car. Have blocked calls come in, answer and act weird. Go in the other room whispering and laughing. Then say "i have to go to the store"....come back 7 hours later, etc. Sounds like its on the rocks to begin with, she'll probably just cut her losses and take off. Or, she may poison your food and/or stab you in your sleep. She aint hispanic is she?


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe her estrogen is high?  I would crush up some damn nolvadex and put it in her fucking ice cream.  Give her a good week for her estro to level out.  If she doesn't change her fucking tune after that...get the fuck out.  

Just get some decent angry sex in b4 you leave.  Accidentally put it in the wrong hole or something.  Accidentally...


----------



## johnny66 (Jan 7, 2015)

@swf, seriously, your joking
@miserable  shes fragile enough don't fuck with her head, 
Go out with class
You wouldn't want some one to treat your daughters like shit, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 7, 2015)

johnny66 said:


> @swf, seriously, your joking
> @miserable  shes fragile enough don't fuck with her head,
> Go out with class
> You wouldn't want some one to treat your daughters like shit,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Honestly... I've never met a girl I referred to as...fragile.  They've all proved to be fucking stubborn cunts.  Materialistic cunts.  Intolerable cunts.   Fragile??   No.  

There is a nice little plump Italian girl that works the Tanning Salon where I go.   She seems nice though. Fat girls are givers and pleasers.  But if they start out skinny or in shape then get fat they just get depressed and cunty.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## johnny66 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol
Fragile i mean mentally 
These bitches come back at you if your not careful and cut your balls off
Just saying



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchaser (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree with girls with a few pounds are the way to go.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2015)

SFW said:


> If you cant think of a good strategy, the best thing to do is Just make her leave YOU. Youre not married to her, she cant take whats yours. Just blaitantly start cheating on her, come home whenever, leave condom wrappers in your car. Have blocked calls come in, answer and act weird. Go in the other room whispering and laughing. Then say "i have to go to the store"....come back 7 hours later, etc. Sounds like its on the rocks to begin with, she'll probably just cut her losses and take off. Or, she may poison your food and/or stab you in your sleep. She aint hispanic is she?


Lol,she is half Hispanic so the shanking could happen.Our lease is up at the end of march so I think I will do whatever I want and hopefully she does leave beforehand. Only thing is 1,500 month would put me in a bad spot by myself.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 7, 2015)

You can start pooping in the living room.  Chicks hate that...


----------



## SheriV (Aug 16, 2015)

nev said:


> Ripping my shit off...



<3


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Honestly... I've never met a girl I referred to as...fragile.  They've all proved to be fucking stubborn cunts.  Materialistic cunts.  Intolerable cunts.   Fragile??   No.
> 
> There is a nice little plump Italian girl that works the Tanning Salon where I go.   She seems nice though. Fat girls are givers and pleasers.  But if they start out skinny or in shape then get fat they just get depressed and cunty.  Fuck that shit.



I miss ray


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 17, 2015)

whatever happened to him?


----------

